# Eoin McGee and Bitcoin



## elacsaplau (26 Jun 2020)

Anyone know anything about this?

***************************************

Edit: The link gets hijacked......and transforms into a McWlliams article!?

Basically, the article I wanted to link to is about McGee (of RTE financial planning fame) investing in software to help people trade successfully in Bitcoin? It seems extra extra ordinary?!





​


----------



## Steven Barrett (26 Jun 2020)

What website is the article on? 

Seems odd alright


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2020)

It is very likely one of those websites which use fake celebrity endorsements to scam people.

I have emailed Eoin with a link to it.









Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2020)

They use different Irish experts to endorse it, including David McWilliams, so it's clearly a scam


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2020)

On 25 July 2019, he was very dismissive of cryptocurrencies. 









						Ask the Expert- Eoin McGee
					

Eoin McGee talks cryptocurrency, pensions, and disposable income in this week's Ask the Expert Facebook live session.




					youtu.be
				




It's about 12 minutes into it. 

"Even if you think it's a great thing, don't put more than 1% of your portfolio into it." 

"I have never heard of _XRP_.  I gave up the day I heard about _banana coin" _

Brendan


----------



## DublinHead54 (26 Jun 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> On 25 July 2019, he was very dismissive of cryptocurrencies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can create a Brendan Coin or an AskAboutMoney coin and you can allocate it based on post likes, or you can just keep it all yourself and say it is worth 10 million euros.

edit: There is a good BBC podcast  ("The Missing CryptoQueen") on OneCoin which was essentially a Ponzi scheme. Fraudsters will look to take advantage of any system, so we should not tarnish all crypto with the same notion that they are all frauds.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2020)

Dublinbay12 said:


> I can create a Brendan Coin



That would not be a great name! 





__





						Investors in Brendan Investments to lose 90% of their money?
					

According to the Irish Times, everything seems to have gone wrong for them.    The fund’s first investment, an office block in [broken link removed], went awry after the tenant made extensive changes to the building before going bust, costing Bipep a small fortune to put right when it got the...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2020)

I got an email from Eoin 

_Absolutely nothing to do with me!!

I’ll post ASAP but can’t  right now I’d appreciate if you posted something on ask about money in the meantime _


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2020)

Hi Elacs

As a matter of interest, how did you come across that website? 

What search terms were you using? 

Or did you get an email about it? 

Brendan


----------



## tecate (26 Jun 2020)

Brendain Burgess said:
			
		

> On 25 July 2019, he was very dismissive of cryptocurrencies.


The scam alludes to offer access to this amazing [fake] trading bot.  It's just one of a long line of scams that uses people's misunderstanding of cryptocurrencies to hoodwink them.  You don't need an intermediary to add bitcoin to your portfolio other than a well recognised cryptocurrency exchange.  If someone is cold calling you regarding cryptocurrency, then most likely you are being pitched a scam.


Dublinbay12 said:


> Fraudsters will look to take advantage of any system, so we should not tarnish all crypto with the same notion that they are all frauds.


Point well made.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (26 Jun 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I got an email from Eoin
> 
> _Absolutely nothing to do with me!!
> 
> I’ll post ASAP but can’t  right now I’d appreciate if you posted something on ask about money in the meantime _



Is Eoin a member on here ? 
I've always watched his programme on rte and find it a great learning curve.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (26 Jun 2020)

‘Burgess Bullion’

We’ll make a fortune!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Jun 2020)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1276523505295728646


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Aug 2020)

He discussed his experience of this on Today with Sarah McInerney yesterday 









						RTÉ Radio
					






					www.rte.ie
				




A few people have contacted him since saying that they have bought Bitcoin based on his advice.

People are getting more comfortable buying stuff online, so they are more vulnerable. 

He has been advised that it's impossible to get the ads/articles taken down.  

Brendan


----------

